# Noon-on-top lovers thread (24hr watches)



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)

For the rare breed of visual thinkers that like the hour hand to point upwards when the sun is up in the sky.

Lum-Tec Combat B37 24H









Raketa Sputnik

























MESSERSCHMITT ME108DR-24-2









Glycine Airman Base 22 purist (3887-19 66-LB9 (Calibre: ETA2893-2) )




  








Glycine Base 22 - Noon on top




__
ThomasAn


__
Aug 14, 2020




Pre-Invicta,Glycine Airman Base 22, with (rare) noon on top.






SVALBARD

























Tauchmeister









RLT


















AirNautic AN-24M

















YES Watch









Montblanc1858 Automatic 24H









Custom design


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Only one hand. But noon on top.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Sinn 903 '12-Up'Tissot PR-516 NavigatorKemmner 24Ocean7 Airnautic AN-24M'&' PocketwatchOmega 19SB CustomAlexander Shorokhoff 'Equa'EPOS EmotionWatch Triumph 'Gagarin'Glycine 3323Lesablier Aviateur VQ (Series A)No-Watch CL1-1312 TardiusNo-Watch Re-VolutionSvalbard Regulator AF14Svalbard Isfjell BA21BSvalbard Polar Aviation BA19BSvalbard Regulator CF11Svalbard Utstrale AA27Mr Jones Watches - Time TravellerMr Jones 'Average Days'Yes ZuluYES EquilibriumJacopo Dondi 'Inizio'UNO ItaliaUNO ItaliaRLT Watches 76YES LunaSkone 24


----------



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)

ned-ludd said:


> Sinn 903 '12-Up'Tissot PR-516 NavigatorKemmner 24Ocean7 Airnautic AN-24M'&' PocketwatchOmega 19SB CustomAlexander Shorokhoff 'Equa'EPOS EmotionWatch Triumph 'Gagarin'Glycine 3323Lesablier Aviateur VQ (Series A)No-Watch CL1-1312 TardiusNo-Watch Re-VolutionSvalbard Regulator AF14Svalbard Isfjell BA21BSvalbard Polar Aviation BA19BSvalbard Regulator CF11Svalbard Utstrale AA27Mr Jones Watches - Time TravellerMr Jones 'Average Days'Yes ZuluYES EquilibriumJacopo Dondi 'Inizio'UNO ItaliaUNO ItaliaRLT Watches 76YES LunaSkone 24


Thank you for posting that grid! Quite comprehensive and looks like it took some effort to put together


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

ThomasAn said:


> looks like it took some effort to put together


Not really; it's just an extract from my personal collection inventory system.


----------



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)

ned-ludd said:


> Not really; it's just an extract from my personal collection inventory system.


You must be just as interested (or more) in noon-on-top dials as I am  ... there are only two or three of us in the world


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

I missed one: Universal Geneve Okeanos Chronograph


----------



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)

A couple more:


----------



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)

Imaginary 24hr dials


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Love this thread and all the great photos. The 903 and AN24 are two favorites that I’ve owned in the past (of course I miss them). 
I like 12 on top because the majority of the time I’m awake during the day and enjoy seeing the hour hand going through the top half of the dial. I think it’s easier to acquire and read the time, and a little easier when switching between standard watches and 24’s (with noon on top always bring a consistent reference).
Cheers


----------



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)

Montblanc1858 Automatic 24H


----------



## G550driver (Mar 10, 2013)

My contribution for you...

The one which started it all...








The other colourway to Pongster's contribution - No.1 of 24








Another from the Chronoswiss stable


----------



## sleauxdaddy (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## G550driver (Mar 10, 2013)

Of course there's always this one with 12 at the top at noon and 24 at the top at midnight...








Sorry, the picture doesn't do the watch justice.


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Only one hand. But noon on top.





ThomasAn said:


> For the rare breed of visual thinkers that like the hour hand to point upwards when the sun is up in the sky.
> 
> View attachment 15496932
> 
> ...


That Sputnik case looks a lot like the Tauchmeister.
Makes me think somebody took a midnight at top watch and rotated the case through 180 degrees while keeping the face still.


----------



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)

peagreen said:


> That Sputnik case looks a lot like the Tauchmeister.
> Makes me think somebody took a midnight at top watch and rotated the case through 180 degrees while keeping the face still.


Spot on !


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm still infatuated with my YES watch, although COVD wrecked holy hell on that whole system. Debating buying the blue rubber strap and still waiting for my bracelet.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Ken123 (Nov 10, 2012)

I also think it is insane that midnight should be at the topmost point of a GMT dial by default.

My Botta Duo had it right: the second timezone has noon at the top (zenith) and midnight in the darker bottom (nadir) just like the sun!










My true GMT is a Bell&Ross BRV2-93 which fortunately has a rotating bezel:










This photo was just taken just after 9pm California time, and I can know at a glance that it is a little past noon for my colleagues in China. Sun (GMT hand) is directly overhead.


----------



## Ken123 (Nov 10, 2012)

BTW @DaleEArnold , your watch is magnificent! I don't think I've ever seen a three hand watch where the hour hand rotates once per 24 hours, let alone a vintage one. Is there a story to yours?


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Ken123 said:


> a three hand watch where the hour hand rotates once per 24 hours


This subforum is dedicated to such watches so you'll see countless ones here. Check out the photo album particularly.


----------



## The Dbro (Dec 12, 2018)

My favorite 12 on top dual time 24 hour watch is the famous Raketa upside down polar.


----------



## Ken123 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you @ned-ludd. I had no idea there were so many.


----------

